# Endurance Fuel Suggestions



## berkeleyrunner (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm looking for a good endurance fuel to use for my 5-6 hour rides. It would be really helpful if you can give answers to some or all of the questions below. 
1. What endurance fuel do you currently use? 
2. Why do you choose it over other products? 
3. Is there anything you dislike or think can be improved about the product? 
4. Where can I buy or find out more about the product?
5 (optional). I heard about Tailwind Endurance Fuel from a friend. If you used it before, what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

berkeleyrunner said:


> I'm looking for a good endurance fuel to use for my 5-6 hour rides. It would be really helpful if you can give answers to some or all of the questions below.
> 1. What endurance fuel do you currently use?


Homebrew - 
8 TBSP of glucose (dextrose) powder (bulk food store)
3 TBSP of fructose powder (bulk food store). This gives the 2:1 ratio, in all the new commercial products.
1/4tsp salt.
Pinch of No-Salt (potassium).
1" of juice in a large waterbottle (just for flavor)
Fill the rest with water.
I take small baggies of pre-mixed powder for on-ride extra bottles.



> 2. Why do you choose it over other products?


Because it's inexpensive and does the same job as products costing far more.



> 3. Is there anything you dislike or think can be improved about the product?


Not a thing. I ran the recipe past my Physiotherapist (an ex marathon runner) and she couldn't suggest anything better.



> 4. Where can I buy or find out more about the product?


The downloadable files at RoadBikeRider.com - the articles of coach John Hughes. It's his recipe. His endurance ride credentials are incredible.



> 5. (optional). I heard about Tailwind Endurance Fuel from a friend. If you used it before, what are your thoughts on it?


Just because it's expensive doesn't mean that it's better.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

1. cytomax, clifbar gels, clifbar bars, clifbar bloks, nuun, gatorade, banana's, nuts, apples

2. I base what I eat on the ride's duration, intensity, what I've eaten before, how hydrated I am etc.

My rules of of thumb for which I eat when: the longer the ride/race, the more "real" the food should be to include more than just carbs and electrolytes (clifbar bars), the higher the intensity the more "digested" the food should be for quick absorbtion and less stomach distress (gels). 

Gatorade is cheap so I use if the majority of multi-hour endurance rides and use cytomax for races or hard endurance rides. Nuun is my replacement for water when it's hot out or when I know I'll need the extra electrolytes during the worked to reduce the chance of cramping.

3. There's always something that can be improved which is why I mix. I usually ride with at least 3 of the different fuels listed, mostly chews or gels, clifbar bar, and drink (cytomax or gatorade).

4. clifbar.com
nuun.com
cytosport.com
gatorade.com
I buy a lot from allstarhealth.com or my LBS.

Look into hammernutrition.com's information on their website, they have a lot of info there. I don't agree completely with there thoughts on eating as they do the "less is more" thing but it's good starting spot with solid experience and ideology behind it.


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't like to drink my fuel, I find actually eating something of substance works better for me, I may mix some electrolytes into my water but that's about it. 

For food anything with peanut butter and jelly works for me, things like Smuckers Uncrustables or those frozen bagel wraps, or a basic P&J sandwich, I will say not always the most portable or neatest snacks to eat. I have tried many different things over the years and always come back to P&J.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Mike T. said:


> Homebrew -
> 8 TBSP of glucose (dextrose) powder (bulk food store)
> 3 TBSP of fructose powder (bulk food store). This gives the 2:1 ratio, in all the new commercial products.
> 1/4tsp salt.
> ...


Looks great. You think adding magnesium to the mix would have any benefit? I ask only because I see that some of the other products have it and you can get it in bulk fairly cheap. I think I'm going to drum up the ingredients and make this mix for my next rides.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Cooper1960 said:


> I don't like to drink my fuel, I find actually eating something of substance works better for me, I may mix some electrolytes into my water but that's about it.
> 
> For food anything with peanut butter and jelly works for me, things like Smuckers Uncrustables or those frozen bagel wraps, or a basic P&J sandwich, I will say not always the most portable or neatest snacks to eat. I have tried many different things over the years and always come back to P&J.


I've been making home made Lara bars and I take those with me and eat usually at the halfway point. I do like having some calories in my drink too so I get some easy to digest energy throughout the ride.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Nubster said:


> Looks great. You think adding magnesium to the mix would have any benefit? I ask only because I see that some of the other products have it and you can get it in bulk fairly cheap. I think I'm going to drum up the ingredients and make this mix for my next rides.


I don't know. I asked my (very smart) Physiotherapist, just last week, whether I should add anything else and she didn't think so. I just downloaded John Hughes' article "Cycling in the heat: Hydration management" that just came out two days ago and he mentions nothing outside of what I use - and I got it from one of his earlier articles - "Eat & Drink like the pros".

John mentions Mg as one of the body's electrolytes but says this "Sodium & chloride are clearly the primary electrolytes lost in sweat and the ones you need to be most concerned about."


----------



## ByBike (May 8, 2013)

For a good endurance: maltodextrins are a must


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Mike T. said:


> I don't know. I asked my (very smart) Physiotherapist, just last week, whether I should add anything else and she didn't think so. I just downloaded John Hughes' article "Cycling in the heat: Hydration management" that just came out two days ago and he mentions nothing outside of what I use - and I got it from one of his earlier articles - "Eat & Drink like the pros".
> 
> John mentions Mg as one of the body's electrolytes but says this "Sodium & chloride are clearly the primary electrolytes lost in sweat and the ones you need to be most concerned about."


Sounds good. I guess if one were to come across some decently priced mag, it couldn't hurt to add some, but sounds reasonable that it isn't needed.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

I diy brew with malto and I do add ca and mg as well as na k and caffeine, I measure with a 0.1 gram scale though, if you want to home brew, look around at the various faves and measure accurately to make your own. I don't want 11 tbsp of sugar in a bottle for example, so I tweak according to my needs. I don't like fructose, so I don't use it. Mag citrate might make you poop, so don't try new stuff out on a long ride first. For sure measure your electrolytes, there is no need to pinch anything when a meth scale costs so little on amazon.


----------



## kg1 (Apr 17, 2002)

On-the-bike nutrition seems to be a very individualized thing. I like dried figs and salted almonds for calories and water for hydration on my long rides. If it is really hot and I'm losing a lot of salt, I may throw in a bag of chips or drink a V8 (if I can find one).

All the bars (Power, Cliff, etc.) seem to get stuck in my throat no matter how much I chew or how small the bites. 

On my really long rides, I'm generally trying to avoid going anerobic, so I can usually finish my rides comfortably without too many caloreis -- 10 or 12 figs and a half cup of almonds is enough for a 200k ride. More than that, and I will generlly stop for a meal of some sort. If I eat too much of the prepared stuff, blocks, gels, and powederd drinks, I often get nauseas on the long rides. That makes me stop drinking, and that leads to problems for me.

Thanks.

kg1


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

I just tried Tailwind Nutrition after being a Hammer Nutrition user for years. And I don't really have any interest in making home brews (lazy/busy?). I like Tailwind; it tastes good, cold or warm, it's easy, just one thing for fuel and electrolytes, and it has none of the issues that fuels with proteins have. Try it, you might like it!


----------



## STBW (Aug 27, 2013)

I use Skratch Labs for hydration and then make my own food, but I do add in some store bought products. For my longer rides, I like to make up wraps with a thin layer of cream cheese, raspberry preserves, and a couple of pieces of prosciutto. I know it sounds crazy, but it digests really easy and it keeps me full. More importantly, it tastes good so I look forward to "meal time" on the bike. 

I also pack a few fig newtons, one tube of PowerBar Gels and a couple of PowerBar Performance Energy Blends. I always found the gels to give me a nice boost when I need it, such as before a big climb, and the Energy Blends are really nothing more than fruit puree, but I like the packaging (twist top allows me to only eat a portion of the product without needed to toss it or eat it all if I don't need it all).

The reason I use Skratch Labs is because it doesn't have that nasty aftertaste or an overly sweet taste. I used to use Cytomax, but found this stuff about a year or so ago and have not used anything since. 

My buddy just used this combo at his IM in Canada a couple of weeks ago and set a PR. 

Something else to consider is beetroot juice. I have become a huge believer in drinking this before an event and have actually worked it into my regular diet. On days that I am not riding, I make a smooth with 2 ounces. When I am doing light training rides, I make it with 4 ounces. Days when we will be hammering or race days, I use 6-8 ounces depending upon how hard I think the ride will be. It has done wonders in keeping my legs fresher and allowing me to go harder much longer than I could before losing out to the pain. Again, may sound goofy, but give it a try.

Beetroot Juice Smoothie for Pre Ride

Beet Root Juice: (use recommendations above for ounces included in drink)
2 oz Fresh OJ
1/4 cup chopped pinapple
1 banana
1/4 Greek Yogurt
2T raw honey

Throw it all in a blender with some crushed ice and it is ready to go!


----------



## drodrigueznyc (Mar 30, 2012)

cyclesport45 said:


> I just tried Tailwind Nutrition after being a Hammer Nutrition user for years. And I don't really have any interest in making home brews (lazy/busy?). I like Tailwind; it tastes good, cold or warm, it's easy, just one thing for fuel and electrolytes, and it has none of the issues that fuels with proteins have. Try it, you might like it!



I second Tailwind.. I was also using Hammer products for about two years but didn't really feel like I was getting everything I needed.. still needed to carry electrolytes, extra water and taste was ok.. then I found Tailwind and tried it.. works great.. no need to carry anything extra.. just some extra powder for refills on longer rides of 6-8 hours.. do a comparison on the calories, potassium, carbs content for each scoop. and try the berry flavor too..:thumbsup:


----------



## BillyWayne (Aug 1, 2011)

For endurance rides I usually put either Skratch or Osmo in my bottles. I use a gel that I make with 75% honey, 25% organic blackstrap molasses. I bring an apple, banana, and some ProBars. I also like the honey stinger waffles. Lance is on the package but it is what is on the inside that counts. The waffles taste ok if you are not working out, but if you are in need of nutrition, they can be the best tasting food ever. I can eat a box of these when I am hungry.


----------



## nov0798 (Mar 5, 2011)

I use Infinit nutrition. Have done several centuries to include a mountain bike century with no problems what so ever. I love this stuff!


----------



## miataeric (Jun 4, 2013)

Mike T. said:


> Homebrew -
> 8 TBSP of glucose (dextrose) powder (bulk food store)
> 3 TBSP of fructose powder (bulk food store). This gives the 2:1 ratio, in all the new commercial products.
> 1/4tsp salt.
> ...


I like this idea and am going to look into trying it for myself, but have a couple of quick questions...
First, do you put all of that in a single bottle? I guess I should go put some flour or something in an empty bottle just to see, but 11+ TBSP of powder sounds like a lot. Maybe it's not, but that's why I'm asking 
Also, do you have any suggestions (brands) for the fructose and dextrose powders? And how does the brew taste all mixed together when you're out riding and make a fresh bottle up without some juice added?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

miataeric said:


> I like this idea and am going to look into trying it for myself, but have a couple of quick questions...
> First, do you put all of that in a single bottle?


Absolutely. A normal large waterbottle.



> Also, do you have any suggestions (brands) for the fructose and dextrose powders?


I buy mine at the local bulk food store from bulk bins so I have no idea of the brand.



> And how does the brew taste all mixed together when you're out riding and make a fresh bottle up without some juice added?


While I prefer it with the juice, I don't mind it at all without the juice. If it bothers you, substitute some of the glucose with Gatorade powder but just realize that you will be paying much more for your energy that comes in brand name form. Or use some other flavored powder crystals.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

A scoop of dextrose powder and a Nuun tablet. On long endurance events like double centuries, nothing replaces food. I've never had any good results from just having gels and liquids. I've eaten ham sandwiches, apples, bananas, boiled red potatoes, etc. Decades ago, I did the Mike Walden Cycling School in Florida and we packed our own mussettes each morning. I usually had ham and cheese sandwiches, granola bars, a can of coke, and some kind of fruit. I'd eat it all on the bike during the seven or so hours we'd spend riding each day.


----------



## AndyMc2006 (Oct 27, 2006)

I like Hammer gels, I think Mocha is the one I use, yes, I will admit I like the caffeine


----------



## Herbie (Nov 12, 2010)

pretzels for the salt. raisins or dried cherries for quick energy

bagel with peanut butter/cliff bars for very long rides.

drink. water and gatoraide.

I do better with regular food.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Nuun tablets re the best by a mile in my opinion although I am looking forward to the skratch labs hot apple mix this winter. shot blocks in strawberry orange or margarita. lemon stinger waffles, cheese or peanut butter and crackers and I am good! I did buy the two feed zone books and that is the ultimate guide to nutrition. I just dont have any of those ingredients yet. I bought a whole case of bonk busters and hated them...felt like a chunk of sugar stuck in my stomach


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

berkeleyrunner said:


> I'm looking for a good endurance fuel to use for my 5-6 hour rides. It would be really helpful if you can give answers to some or all of the questions below.
> 1. What endurance fuel do you currently use?
> 2. Why do you choose it over other products?
> 3. Is there anything you dislike or think can be improved about the product?
> ...


Trial and error... you have to figure out what works best for you.

For "premade" products... I like VegaSport's Endurance Bar. It's harder to find, but it works for me "best", among most other products I have tried.

Vega Sport - Endurance Bars

Sometimes baby food also works, to mix things up while I ride.


----------

